# DIY LED Wiring



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

I am planning on buying 3 30W spot lights for the aquarium. I would like to know how I would wire them for interior use. They are powered with 3x10w leds so the light penetration would be pretty good. I am hoping I can get some advice on how to power this up for interior use. What kind of driver would I need for this? Thanks

1pcs 30W LED Fog Light High Power CREE 30W LED Under Water Fountain Pool Lamp | eBay

I don't need my setup to be dimmable but I want it to work and look in a similar way






Do I need to buy something like this? It converts 120v (Wall socket) to 12V (Car battery) since the lamp is for fog lights for a car.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-100-Watts-Industry-Type-power-adapter-AC120V-to-DC12V-LED-driver-powersupply-/230729210529?pt=US_Server_Power_Supplies&hash=item35b8885aa1

Or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC12V-8-3A-100W-LED-Power-Supply-IP68-Outdoor-Rainproof-Driver-/171036524412?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's an led store on
Boundary near Hastings. Thry may have
What you need.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## Florios (Mar 16, 2013)

i would do just a bunch of 3w led's if i were you..

check out rapidled


----------

